# Indicator on X axis for DSM-59



## frankly2 (Mar 25, 2020)

found need for dial on y axis and dicided to make it myself. Turned out OK for this application im working on. Here are pics of concept and execution. Hope this will be useful to others in future.


----------



## DavidR8 (Mar 25, 2020)

Nicely executed!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

